# Nicely detailed window, bricked house, circa 1925



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Saw this in Denver's Park Hill subdivision when out for a walk during last week's vacation visit.

Some really nice arts and crafts cut stone surrounds this window, with brick accents at sides and top.

Included is a snap of the garage door, the door being new and plain, but the pilasters looked original. The lintel was doodled with some really nicely done cut iron pieces, not seen too well in the photo. The newer poured concrete apron has chevrons molded into the panels. Nice.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Very cool

Is that a skinny man door on the left?

...with a bare lightbulb above it?:blink:


----------

